# Emovis Toll Tag - Worth it?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Eurotunnel are offering us an Emovis Tag for toll booths at a reduced price. Are they worth having? How do they work? The deal means it will cost us about £9 for a French tag.

I am assuming that they charge to your credit card every time you go through a toll booth. Are all toll booths connected to one tag?

There is, apparently, a refundable deposit on the tag. Has anyone obtained a refund? Can we keep it and use it again next year?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> Eurotunnel are offering us an Emovis Tag for toll booths at a reduced price. Are they worth having? How do they work? The deal means it will cost us about £9 for a French tag.
> 
> I am assuming that they charge to your credit card every time you go through a toll booth. Are all toll booths connected to one tag?
> 
> There is, apparently, a refundable deposit on the tag. Has anyone obtained a refund? Can we keep it and use it again next year?


I have 1 for France and 1 for Spain n Portugal. I hardly ever use the motorway so is it worth it for me? I think so. When I had to hoof it up from Santander to Caen last month it absolutely came into its own. Mostly you just drive up to the barrier - sometimes you have to stop, sometimes the barrier will lift as you approach. But you don't have to wind down the window (and I had some of the worst weather I've experienced) and maybe even get out of the cab. I have a LHD vehicle but it's still worth it to me.

The charges are added to your bill and you pay the month off in one go. There is a €6 charge per month if you use the tolls in that month, but with a max of 2 charges in a year.

Yes, all toll booths in France are connected to the one tag, similarly all in Spain and Portugal are connected to the other tag.

Yes you can use it year in year out. I think you can also transfer to a different vehicle but not entirely sure about that.

What you pay for the toll is more than you would by cash but you'd probably be using a card anyway? Their exchange rate is not as good as the best cards, and they charge a small transaction fee.

But still, for me, for convenience - it's a yes!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Jean.

Considering I lost my, very expensive, reading glasses at a toll booth on the way to Spain last year, I think we will go for it. We are in a RHD and I have to get out because I am too short to reach either of the card slots


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've had an ATMB Tag for over three years and I had a rollicking off SWMBO for not getting one earlier.

Our Motorhome is just under 3 metres high and we get charged Classe 2.

You keep the tag fitted to the windscreen for as long as you wish to keep it and only get a refund when you tell them you don't want, or need, it any-more.

So much easier to get through the Booths with the Tag and no more looking for cash or cards each time.

I paid a small initial fee and since then I get charged only for the month I use the Tag and that is a monthly fee (droit mensuel) of €1.58 + T.V.A €0.32 - a total of €1.90.

Each month I use it costs me €1.90 but nothing else the rest of the other months of the year.

We get billed about three weeks into the following month and can see online exactly what has been taken out of our account.

We use the Motorways at the start and the end of the holidays to get to our preferred area (Loire, Dordoge, West Coast, etc) as quickly as possible and then when in deepest France we meander around.

If you rarely use the Motorways it's probably not worth getting but when you drive through the Booth lanes at 30 km/h and leave everyone else behind as they sprottle around to find cash or cards - it's quite satisfying.

Here's a video of our first time using a tag -


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I can understand why single drivers would benefit from a tag, but I fail to comprehend why you need to pay for one when there are 2 people in the vehicle - if the passenger is prepped ready with a card to pay (don't bother with coins - more faff than it's worth), then it doesn't take much longer than a tag barrier. obviously that falls apart a bit if there are queues at the pay tolls, but in reality a short queue has never caused any major holdups to our travel plans, just a couple of minutes delay.

we use Euro tolls less and less now we are retired and have more time to travel, but there are times when we do use them (Calais to Reims is the main one as the N roads in the north are a pain imho), but I just don't see a need to pay for a tag. 

now if SANEF or whoever introduced in France an ANPR toll system like the Dartford Crossing using a free account based payment, I'd be all over that like a rash!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We find the 'tag' very convenient to and from the Algarve. Well worth the €1.80 for the two months use. Just popping off the motorways to fuel or eat saves all the faff and queues.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

fatbuddha said:


> I can understand why single drivers would benefit from a tag, but I fail to comprehend why you need to pay for one when there are 2 people in the vehicle - if the passenger is prepped ready with a card to pay (don't bother with coins - more faff than it's worth), then it doesn't take much longer than a tag barrier. obviously that falls apart a bit if there are queues at the pay tolls, but in reality a short queue has never caused any major holdups to our travel plans, just a couple of minutes delay.
> 
> we use Euro tolls less and less now we are retired and have more time to travel, but there are times when we do use them (Calais to Reims is the main one as the N roads in the north are a pain imho), but I just don't see a need to pay for a tag.
> 
> now if SANEF or whoever introduced in France an ANPR toll system like the Dartford Crossing using a free account based payment, I'd be all over that like a rash!


I take your point if the passenger does not have to get out of the vehicle. I do because I can't reach otherwise. The wind is blowing the rain is pouring down then the card is refused or the machine is only taking cash that day - no thanks. As we are hot footing it to warmer climes I think it will be worth it.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This is our experiences of using a Motorway Toll Tag in France.

A typical approach WITHOUT a Tag to the Toll booths ------

Search for purse or scrabble around in front of MH for some coins and check how much you've got.
Not enough !
So where's the Credit Card we used to buy food at the Supermarche an hour ago?
Search for Card.
“You put it where ?”
Passenger disappears into depths of MH and returns eventually with Card in hand
Slow down and wind window down to pull in wing mirror to allow close access to machine. 
Not too early in case you want to change lane because the car in front has suddenly put on their hazards - they can't find their credit card and you've got to move over - or wait an age.
“By heck, there's a biting cross wind and rain coming through the open window.”
Stop directly, and I mean directly, at the side of the machine.
Passenger leans out of window.
Suddenly remember to release seat belt because they can't reach the machine.
Passenger puts credit card in machine.
Wait a few seconds and barrier rises.
Remember to take credit card - or you're in deep mire.
Set off and wind window up.
Wind window down again as Driver reminds Passenger to push wing mirror back out.
Window up again.
Loud buzzing sound.
Passenger remembers to fasten seat belt to stop buzzer.
Puts Credit Card in safe place.
There, that wasn't too bad was it?

A typical approach WITH a Tag to the Toll booths ------

Slow down a bit.
Barrier rises
Speed up again.

Stress?
What stress?


:grin2:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

A typical approach WITHOUT a Tag to the Toll booths ------(FOR US)

Driver: Wake up, toll both on horizon
Passenger: OK (reaches for cards in own wallet in shelf above seats)
Driver: Close enough??
Passenger: Fine/Bit Closer/Too close (depends on approach) Undoes seat belt.
Driver: OK
Passenger: (winds window down) Insert ticket/insert card/retrieve card. Done. (Winds window up and rebelts)
Driver: OK - off we go
Passenger: Puts card back in own wallet

Simples


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ya pays yer money and takes yer choice. 'Tag' for me and long may it continue.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Officially the tags are for vehicles under 3m in height and under 3.5t.


Im not sure how they are affected by towing a 5th wheeler if you still have one Pat. Might be work checking.


Ours works in our 5t (fully loaded) MH which is just a smidge above 3m.


My wife struggles to reach the tolls to put a card in, so having a tag is a must for us.


Graham:smile2:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

fatbuddha said:


> A typical approach WITHOUT a Tag to the Toll booths ------(FOR US)
> 
> Driver: Wake up, toll both on horizon
> Passenger: OK (reaches for cards in own wallet in shelf above seats)
> ...


Sorry, but I'm on my holiday in France and that is faffing about - the less the better.

I'll stick with the Tag.

:nerd:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Sorry, but I'm on my holiday in France and that is faffing about - the less the better.
> 
> I'll stick with the Tag.
> 
> :nerd:


Totally agree.

It's a Godsend for us

Graham:smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks folks. 
Graham we have taken the risk with the Fifth Wheeler and sent off for one. We start our "journey" on Monday so we paid for next day delivery of it.

I, too, cannot reach the tolls without getting out of the car so it will be a lot smoother journey.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow Pat, that's crept IP on us! Look forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just plough through and plead ignorance Pat. Tell em I told you to.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Who do you think you are Ray - BJ?!?!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep. Goose n Gander.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> Thanks folks.
> Graham we have taken the risk with the Fifth Wheeler and sent off for one. We start our "journey" on Monday so we paid for next day delivery of it.
> 
> I, too, cannot reach the tolls without getting out of the car so it will be a lot smoother journey.


Nice one.

I don't fix mine to the windscreen...I prefer to hold it low down in the windscreen as we approach the toll booths. I find I have a higher success rate of barrier lifts doing that.

Just in case it doesn't lift, just press the button and claim that you are a caravan...I'd prepare it in French if I were you. Without fail, whenever we have been unable to get the barrier up and spoken with them, we have been able to proceed with 'Classe deux' after a little 'Franglais'!

It takes some nerve but the ones where you can go through at 30kph have worked 100% of the time for us...but Id hate to think what would happen if the barrier didn't go up!:surprise:

We are off to Spain on Jan 5th so will be making use of ours as we drive down through France.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Before fixing ours to the screen I secured our tag to the front of the sun visor with an elastic band. Pull the visor down and it's displayed. After it worked and proved itself it then got stuck to the screen to the right of my mirror out of my line of sight (LHD).

Ray.


----------

